# Current Listening...



## Aramis

Two words.

Threepenny.

About the thread old as the forum itself.

Recently a tendention of just posting a cover of CD/naming the work and writing not much more than one-two words of superlative is getting stronger and stronger. It is said that American scientists proved that you can reach impressive (few hundred) number of posts without talking to anybody and just putting those damn covers couple of times a day.

What's the sense in such thread? Shouldn't it be place to share recent impressions about which we don't know where else to put? Take Andre's posts as good example of what it should be like. I too try to write something when I post there - if I don't have anything to say I don't go there because who cares what did I just listen if I can't say anything about it?

So, well, och, doch, I think that most of the posts in this thread belong to those that you just scroll down bored while they should be readed like this:










So I appeal: when you visit this thread next time try to be more like guy on the right so the other person will read your post looking like the guy on the left


----------



## Sid James

I can see what you're getting at (& thanks for your compliment!) but at the same time, I realise that not all people have the time to talk about what they've been listening to in any great depth. Another thing is that, with music new to you, it's hard to make any strong/in-depth observations if you've only heard it once or twice. To be fair, often I'm commenting on music I have known for decades, or a composer whose other works I've already heard a lot of. I mainly stick to the "mainstream" composers I already know, so even if I hear a piece new to my ears by them, I've already got the "back-up" of knowing some of their other works. Having said that, since joining this forum about 2 & a half years ago, I've probably "discovered" or even "re-discovered" more composers than I had in the 15 or so years before that...



Aramis said:


> Threepenny.


Funny you mention that, last night I was just listening to a disc of Kurt Weill's great songs, incl. _The Ballad of Mack The Knife_!!! :lol:


----------



## samurai

In response to both Aramis and Sid James, I think your points are very well-taken and reasonable. As applicable to myself--since I wouldn't presume to speak for others--many times I find myself posting about a work I have listened to and commented on before, but having nothing new to add to my previous commentary. In those cases, then, I'll simply list to what I have been listening. I don't know if the original intent of Current Listening was to elicit the listener's impressions/opinions of a work each and every time it was listened to; indeed, I don't even know if that would be humanly possible. At least in my case, I know it's not. But I will agree with Aramis that people who just post pictures of the album or cd to which they are currently listening and never ever include their feelings or assessments are sort of "gaming the system" and "racking up" a high post count in the process.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

First listen...

And undoubtedly it will take a number of hearings to really delve into this disc. Donnacha Dennehy is an Irish composer, born in Dublin in 1970. This disc contains two works: _Grá agus Bás_ and a song cycle entitled _That the Night Come_ which consists of settings of the poems of William Butler Yeats.

_Grá agus Bás_ is a 25-minute piece rooted in a form of unaccompanied Irish vocal music known as _sean-nós_ which are traditionally highly ornamented. The vocals in this recording are taken by the Irish folk singer Iarla Ó Lionáird. The piece begins slowly... with clear elements suggestive of Irish/Celtic folk music, minimalism, medieval music, and even the "spectralism" of composers such as Tristan Murail, Kaija Saariaho, Jonathan Harvey, and Julian Anderson... especially in terms of the orchestration. This piece builds and surges... punctuated with percussion and dissonance... until it comes to a climactic wall of sound with the soaring sound of the electric guitar and other electronics.

The song cycle, _That the Night Come_, is by comparison, far more subdued, composed primarily for voice and piano. The cycle was written for the performer, Dawn Upshaw, who is known for her willingness... even preference... for exploring new music (She has performed Osvaldo Golijov, Henryck Gorecki, Olivier Messiaen, Vernon Duke, and Earl Kim, among others). The music is simple... perfectly accompanying both the voice of the singer and the marvelous lyrics of Yeats poetry. In the song, The Old Men Admiring Themselves in the Water, for example, the piano creates a rippling effect suggestive of the rippling water... not unlike that manner in which Schubert frequently reveals some aspect of the text through the music.

This is not one of those discs of new music that immediately grabbed me (I think of David Lang's _Little Match Girl Passion_ or Peter Lieberman's _Neruda Poems_, for example), but it is a disc that I am certain will be worthy of and reward repeated listening.


----------



## Sid James

samurai said:


> ...As applicable to myself--since I wouldn't presume to speak for others--many times I find myself posting about a work I have listened to and commented on before, but having nothing new to add to my previous commentary. In those cases, then, I'll simply list to what I have been listening...


Same here, I also do a fair amount of repeated listening. Also, sometimes I "hold off" on making any comments about a recording until after I've heard it several times. But then again, sometime I do have a "gut reaction" which I put down on the "current listening" thread...



> ...I don't know if the original intent of Current Listening was to elicit the listener's impressions/opinions of a work each and every time it was listened to; indeed, I don't even know if that would be humanly possible. At least in my case, I know it's not.


Maybe a better place for in-depth discussion re works/composers/interpretation/repertoire, etc. is the more specific threads (if there are any). Having said that, I still like to give my "two cents worth" of opinion/commentary on music, esp. if it's new to me...



> But I will agree with Aramis that people who just post pictures of the album or cd to which they are currently listening and never ever include their feelings or assessments are sort of "gaming the system" and "racking up" a high post count in the process.


It's still useful for people just to post the covers or title of works with performer details - I have sometimes sent visitor messages to people asking for more info/impressions on particular things, & they have been more than willing to tell me what more they think about them in that way...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I will agree with Aramis that people who just post pictures of the album or cd to which they are currently listening and never ever include their feelings or assessments are sort of "gaming the system" and "racking up" a high post count in the process.

But what do you get for "racking up" posts? Seriously, there are members who are more loquacious... and there are those who lean far more toward Minimalism... and sometimes these "minimal" comments hit home is way that the longest posts do not.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

By the way... I always keep my eye out for posts by Andre and a number of others who frequently do go into some detail about what they are listening to. Such can be a good introduction to music or certain performances that I am unaware of.


----------



## Sid James

StlukesguildOhio said:


> ...But what do you get for "racking up" posts? Seriously, there are members who are more loquacious... and there are those who lean far more toward Minimalism... and sometimes these "minimal" comments hit home is way that the longest posts do not.


Good point, I sometimes worry that I'm kind of too verbose, detailed or long-winded/boring. But then again, I've gotten a fair amount of "likes" for my posts on "current listening" thread (which is where I tend to post the most) so it perhaps speaks to the feeling that some people do like some more in-depth opinions/impressions/background to the music, etc. But yes, I agree, sometimes the adage "less is more" can be a good guide to posting about music, esp. if one doesn't have time & correspondingly, if the reader doesn't have much time either...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Often, I am too lazy / too busy to type it all out, and a picture of the CD cover implicitly means "recommended listening", otherwise if it was a crap recording, I won't even bother posting it up. Likewise with the _Latest Purchases_ thread. I am a lazy creature.


----------



## science

I'm here more to learn than to teach, so I don't say my opinion of the music very often. Truth is, I don't have very many opinions. 

But anyway, why not just chat? Why do I have to give a lecture? Why can't I just say I'm listening to something? 

If you want to read a book, buy one. If you want to chat, go to a message board.


----------



## haydnfan

On another forum I felt that there was the same problem with the listening thread... kind of... my beef was that the few that wanted to say something interesting and not just post album covers would quickly find their comments lost on the poster parade.

I created a "classical chat" thread in order for posters to post their insights without having them lost on the listening thread. This very thread could serve that purpose here on TC. Have something to say that is at least 3-4 sentences long? Post it here. 

And bingo! everyone is happy. Those that have nothing to say but what wanted to share their listening are still happy, and those that wanted more are also happy. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## World Violist

If I feel strongly about something I'll tend to post more about it with the picture of the CD cover, but I find myself guilty lately of what Aramis is saying, and I agree with him. The current listening thread is being used at its lowest potential right now for the most part; people post stuff and occasionally comment on what others are listening to, a few posts per page where someone actually gives a good comment on what they're listening to.

As for the idea of not commenting on what we don't know/haven't listened to very much, I think it would be interesting for people to give their impressions anyway. I've done that a few times, and to be perfectly honest I've found it helps in getting my head around the piece if I try writing about it soon after. Not to step on anyone's toes; just a thought.

I for one will try to go back to commenting more fully on what I post in the listening thread.


----------



## Vesteralen

I try not to judge peoples' motives for posting unless they are just obviously trying to be offensive.

For several years I was an old-timer on a forum (nothing to do with classical music) and I made it a point to be welcoming and friendly - especially to newcomers. Whether it was all because of me (I doubt that) or not, that board had a really good reputation and people often commented on how friendly it was.

It's so much harder when you are new to a forum. You're sort of feeling your way for quite a while.


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Often, I am too lazy / too busy to type it all out, and a picture of the CD cover implicitly means "recommended listening"...


Your logic there makes sense to me & the "current listening" thread is my most visited "spot" on this forum, I esp. enjoy just seeing the different recordings of works I know, & also things that I don't know at all. If people comment about it, all the better, but even if they don't the thread does have use for me in many ways...


----------



## samurai

Guys, I stand--and sit--corrected. I went back to the OP on this thread, which was begun some 5 years ago. Nowhere in there does it say anything about leaving comments or impressions along with what one is listening to. I still agree with Aramis and Sid James that--although it is not required--it "is nice" when we do include some personal observation about what a particular piece may make us feel or think about etc. etc. I guess it's just an added bonus which we can't always provide, however.
It is still a very valuable thread as--like Sid James--I really enjoy seeing--if not hearing--what my fellow members are listening to. It does serve as a learning and sharing experience as well.


----------



## science

Since, as people have said, comments on the "current listening" thread are buried so quickly and then permanently, if you have any insight that you want to share into a work or a recording, why not put it in the threads dedicated to the composers or recordings?


----------



## kv466

I feel it's simply a fun thread where if you just put a pic or write it out quickly, that is all that is needed...other threads for writing...plenty other threads...but thanks for starting this one...we'll use it as a quasi blog


----------



## Air

science said:


> Since, as people have said, comments on the "current listening" thread are buried so quickly and then permanently, if you have any insight that you want to share into a work or a recording, why not put it in the threads dedicated to the composers or recordings?


Well, speaking personally, I kind of like the multifarious nature of the "Current Listening" thread and feel that if all discussion is directed elsewhere on the forum the usefulness and very likely activity of the thread will decrease even further. It's hard for one to check every composer forum sometimes. Right now I feel like the thread is almost like a free forum for discussion about stuff you're listening to - and I find that atmosphere easy-going, satisfying if you will. Though a "Classical Chat" thread may call for more discussion in _that_ area of the forum, it will never be easy to distinguish _what_ volume of text 'deserves' or 'should' go on each thread - whether just a few words (which I agree with my fellow TCers, can be very meaningful) or a long, lengthy review deserving to be framed on the CDs liner notes!) will suffice. Perhaps it's just my skeptical attitude towards compartmentalizing, but all in all, I do like the "Current Listening" thread the way it is.

Another solution, of course, is just for everyone to make a more active effort to write a few words about what one is listening to. This is much simpler I feel. It's lovely to go to a thread and instead of seeing a whole bunch of album displays, there are a whole bunch of intriguing reviews to read! I think posting personal thoughts, any thoughts, can be useful as a self-evaluation of one's listening, and for the listening of others on the forum as well.


----------



## Wicked_one

Air said:


> Another solution, of course, is just for everyone to make a more active effort to write a few words about what one is listening to. This is much simpler I feel. It's lovely to go to a thread and instead of seeing a whole bunch of album displays, there are a whole bunch of intriguing reviews to read! I think posting personal thoughts, any thoughts, can be useful as a self-evaluation of one's listening, and for the listening of others on the forum as well.


I understand what you say and why Aramis doesn't like that "let's post a picture of what I'm listening to" (how odd!) but then again, think about that we have here users from all over the world not only from English speaking countries. Maybe some know English better and maybe might not and for them a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Wrong thread Fritz?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Wrong thread Fritz?


Oops, I googled and saw title "Current Listening" and thought it was the real Current Listening thread.


----------

